# Wooden Flying model BB?



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

I know this BB is devoted to plastic models, but I thought someone here might have an answer.

Does anyone know of a bulletin board devoted to wooden flying model airplanes? My dad just retired and he is getting back into his boyhood hobby of building flying wood and tissue paper planes, and I'm looking for a way to connect him to info and other people who share this interest.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If you use Yahoo and have a Yahoo ID... join Yahoo Groups. There are several "stick and tissue" balsa model groups there. They have a simple BB format and pages with files, uploaded pictures, plans etc. There are at least two groups dedicated to vintage Comet balsa models, and at least two Guillows model groups, and a few more. I think there is a David Diehls group based around his kits and plans, etc. Its all free and very useful and fun. I build balsa now and then, and when I am in the stick and tissue mood I frequent those sites.


----------

